# LibreOffice needs three minutes



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2014)

... to open an .ods of 69.0 KiB.  I think it should open it immediately. There's enough memory, enough speed on this system. It's not clear why it takes so long.


----------



## c083d4 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've a similar problem: gksu needs about 3 minutes to start.
I'm using MATE.


----------



## es131245 (Feb 18, 2014)

if you run your application from terminal, you'll get some output that maybe could help.


----------

